# Printer Search



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok, I have been to three stores today, and finally came to a store that had a customer service rep that knew what he was talking about. I am surprised on how they hire people who cant answer simple questions :roll: 

I went to Best Buy, OfficeMax, Fry's Electronics, and I ended up at staples

By the time I got to Staples I was annoyed. So I went to the front desk and said "Excuse me, I am a upset consumer who have been to three other stores today looking for some answers to my questions about printers, do you have a sales rep that knows, i mean really knows about printers." She gave me a  :shock:  look.. and called someone.

He came over to me, and I asked him about his experience with printers. He assured me he could help. 

So... I told him what I wanted. 

Good printing quality of color for brochures and flyers
Can print on waterproof labels without sticking to the roller
Good with Matte paper
Nice with pictures attached to the brochures
Double-siding so I dont have to flip the **** page! (LOL) 
I dont print alot, but I would like my toner to last for awhile

So.. this is what we came up with 

Its a 

Hewlett Packard Laser 2605DN Color Printer
Prints Duplex
toner lasts up to 35,000 pages 
Network Ready 
B&W 12 ppm
Color 10ppm 

Its just a printer, not an All-In-One..  I didnt want one of those. 

But let me tell you the price :roll: 

Its on sale from 499.00 to 374.00 (125.00 savings instant) 

But THE **** TONER! 

Each 
Black 75.00
Cyan 83.00
Yellow 83.00
Magenta 83.00

I wanted to get a two year warranty which is 45.00 

So.. 
I added everything up with the 7.75% tax here and its $801.66 

WTH! 

I mean I can pay it, but its going to hurt.. But just think of all the printing I have to do. 

Flyers for advertisement
Labels, Labels, and more Labels
Brochures
Businesss Cards, Letterheads etc

My personal stuff for school ... 

I dont know.. would you buy it? 
suggestions.. I just dont want an injet anymore I hate them! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a cannon pixma 3000. the ink is waterproof which was my main concern. I love it, I have bought 2. The first lasted over 2 years w/ me abuseing it & now it's in my daughters room. I am thrifty so I know it didn't spend over 150 for it. Black ink is 15, red, blue, yellow are 13. I have no idea how many sheets  the ink will print.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

where did you get it from. I cant find that particular model in my area.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 31, 2007)

Comp USA

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/contr ... elid=10238


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Ours went out of business some time ago here in sacramento. 

it was next door to a "best buy"  :roll:


----------



## homegrownsoap (Sep 4, 2007)

*I got a dell*

Dell has a nice color laser that can do loads of stuff and I got it on ebay for 1/2 price.  I was impressed.  look it up


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok so I purchased a lexmark all in one printer and love using it! The only problem is I was trying to print some labels and the label maker wont calibrate properly for the printer to read it?? I'm going to have to call lexmark to figure out what the problem is otherwise I'm going to have to choke someone!! Just joking! Anyway if anyone has encountered this problem and can help me please please i'm begging you LOL
Kat


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 12, 2007)

Just today we got in a new wireless printer.  It is a Brother All-In-One, our second one.  We ordered it from HSN, with free shipping.  The first one is not wireless but this one is!  So easy to print shipping stuff from my TOG Shop office.  I have not used it yet, but plan on by this weekend!

Paul.... :wink: 
"I'm In The TOG House Now!"


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats great paul!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Konica Minolta laser printer. It does a great job except for vellum and transparancies.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I won a refurbished one off of ebay. So it is on its way. It has a year warranty from HP. comes with a cable as well. 
I just have to buy some toner now.


----------

